# Muzzle Sizing



## kwath20 (May 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I am having trouble sizing a muzzle for my gsd. He is 14 months old and I bought him a size 5 and size 6 baskerville ultra muzzle. Both sizes seem too short for his snout and the six looks like it may obstruct his vision. I've attached a picture of him wearing the size 6. His nose sticks out of the top hole. Anyone with experience with this type of muzzle, this is incorrect right? If so, that is the largest size they sell, any suggestions for a different muzzle for him? 

Thank you!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried a Baskerville on my mutt, and didn't care for it. It seems like they are designed more for dogs with a shorter snout. I'm going to get a greyhound type muzzle for her, instead.


----------

